# Picking up my Spicewine!!



## Bruce B (Aug 10, 2007)

Don't forget your camera!!!!!!


----------



## DaleP (Aug 11, 2007)

I think you are going to like that SW! I was going to go to that class but got asked to cook for 100 people that day. I guess you cant do everything you want.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 11, 2007)

Sounds like alot of fun..can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 11, 2007)

Neal,  I bet your bouncing off the walls in excitement.  Can't wait to see the new smoker.  Will you be competing at Oinktoberfest or Nelsonville this year?  Looking forward to seeing the pictures.

Congratulations again!


----------

